# Let's talk about bonklips. Own one, wear one, like it?



## Deity42

Did a search and found some old topics on this, mostly talking about vintage prices of the real ones (and sales posts of the new ones). Looking to talk more about people who actually have one and wear one.

I became slightly obsessed with bonklip-style bracelets after watching a review of this Serica. I like the watch too, but not enough to pony up for the whole package; what I really paid attention to was the bracelet.




So after dithering about a bit, I bought the Forstner version here to try out on a few different watches I have or have incoming.








The Forstner Klip - Stainless Steel Ladder-Style Watch Bracelet


The Story Forstner, in the 1940s, created a series of Bamboo- or Bonklip-style watch bracelets. These stainless steel watch bands, with their ladder design, had many of the same features that popularized the Komfit with NASA astronauts. They were adjustable, having the ability to be sized in...




forstnerbands.com




Just seems like a cool concept and look. I worry about how it will fit on my 6.20" wrist, and how it will look and feel with a light/thin watch vs. heavy/thick. I guess the best way to find out is to actually try it, so I will be trying next week I hope.


----------



## Watchcap

I don't think you'll be disappointed. Here's mine on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## TJ Boogie

Is the bonklip dynamic, aesthetically? I love the look, does it work on different types of watches?


----------



## Nokie

Never had one, but they look pretty comfortable from the pictures I have seen, and offer a very unique look for a bracelet, IMHO.


----------



## Deity42

_Is the bonklip dynamic, aesthetically? I love the look, does it work on different types of watches?_

The originals came on military field watches, so that's the classic aesthetic, but I have seen shots of them on all kinds of stuff. I am probably going to try it on a field watch first to make sure I like the fit/feel, then maybe others. I have a Casio Lineage I think it'll be cool with. If I love it, it's going on my Speedmaster.


----------



## brianinCA

I have the bonklip from Serica on my Serica 4512 WMB. I like the look and comfort but the clasp is not particularly convenient to use.


----------



## Tekkamaki

I get compliments on my Forstner Klip all the time, it's a different look. It took a bit to get used to wearing such a lightweight bracelet but no regrets. Planning on getting a Forstner Ladder for my 20+ year old Citizen Quartz diver that I love to wear.


----------



## Mediocre

I opened this thread to learn what bonklip was.

Now I want one!


----------



## Deity42

Mine came in this weekend. Going to wear it around a bit before posting a full opinion, but on first impression I'm not thrilled about it. It doesn't work like I thought it would. Maybe need to try it on different watches.


----------



## Watchcap

I'm curious to hear why you don't like it. I love them.


----------



## Deity42

_I'm curious to hear why you don't like it. I love them._

I've given it a few days, I wouldn't say I don't like it, but it's different than what I expected. Given the shipping delay, I was given time to get a bit cranked up about it, so when I finally had it in hand I was surprised. I've read someone say this is the "NATO of bracelets," and that's very accurate. I have a few NATOs, but don't think they're the most comfortable, but they are quick and very adjustable.








I decided to try this out on my Casio LCW-M300. I originally planned on using this with my new Vaer C3, but, I like the way that wears on straps too much. The Lineage is stainless and with a 40mmsomething diameter. I don't have a little kitchen scale, but it weighs in somewhere in the middle. It's not really lightweight, but not ultra heavy. Plus it's become something of a "mule" for me testing out different straps. I think it represents the "average" watch that anyone would wear with this. Anyway, I thought it would make the perfect test of this bracelet. I saw pictures of folks wearing this bracelet with much larger and heavier watches.








So, first off, I thought that the way it worked was that it pulled through an open loop on the short side and then folded over on itself. I swear I watched enough videos on this, but the way it's put on so quick, I didn't see it properly. It is indeed a two-piece bracelet with a loop, but that loop locks into the bracelet, and then the loose end is what's clipped to the outside of the loop end. I was a little bummed about this at first, but after actually wearing it, it makes sense. (I can take more pictures for anyone to show this better.)








I have a really small wrist (6.2"), and I'm almost at the end of its adjustment. Basically I've got the whole thing doubled on itself, minus a few links. I read that this bracelet design allows a lot of breathing, but doubled over like this, I don't feel it much. In fact, my biggest complaint is that with such a loose end, it "splits" on my wrist when I flex my wrist or hold it up:








But the more I wore it, the less I cared about that.

It is silly comfortable. It's not quite "infinitely adjustable," but I'd say each link is about 1.5x the length of a microadjust clasp notch distance. And it's very easy to simply unclip the clasp and notch it down a link. It allows itself to be "tight" without being too tight, if you know what I mean. TLR, you'll get the right fit with this.

If this is your first time with this kind of bracelet, it will shock you with how thin it is. Again, as many videos as I watched about this, I was surprised. It really feels flimsy, but I sort of believe them when they say about the costs of getting the machinery up for something like this. If you ever get it in hand, you'll understand. So >$100 feels okay.








The clasp is good, it clips in just fine. I'm sure it was quite a bit of mathematics to get it right from where the open loop clips in to where the clasp clips in. But they got it right. I'll also note the endlinks are nearly open - from what I understand, part of the appeal of this type of bracelet is that it can clip onto solid strap bars on military-type watches. This is true, so if you have a CWC or something, and don't like NATOs or single pass straps, this is an excellent option. The endlinks are "open," so you could clip them right on and press them down.

In general, with this particular Casio, on my size wrist, it's been a bit of getting used to in regards to the size/weight of the watch head vs. the lightweight/thin nature of the bracelet. But I've done it after a day or two, and it's fairly awesome. I think this would be best for lighter/thinner watches on wrists that are 7"+. It'd be perfect for that combo. In fact, I'm even considering a second Vaer field watch with which to pair with this exact bracelet. I've seen pictures of it on Speedmasters and El Primeros, but geez, those are "heavy." Once you get the bracelet you'll see how thin and light it is, it's a serious mismatch.

So, my final verdict is, it's cool. I mean, you don't ever see anyone with this type of bracelet, even here on WUS. It's super unique, and very comfortable. With the caveat that I think it's best for lightweight watches on larger wrists. Fact is, I bought the 20mm version, so I'm now looking for a better 20mm lugged watch to pair it with.

I kind of wish I had ordered the 18mm version. Over half of my collection 18mm, and this would pair awesome with vintage Timex Marlins, etc. I kind of want to put it on a digital, which is my style.


----------



## DaleEArnold

Wears well and secure.Very adjustable.


----------



## parv

PSA: The bracelet use in the video in OP starts around 9:28 mark.

Bracelet will not fit 2 mm-thick spring bars found on Citizen dive watches; from End Piece/Fixed Lug Bars section ...



> The end piece fits fixed lug bars up to 1.5mm thick (there is a 1.5mm slit behind the lug piece that clips over such fixed bars).


-- -- --

Thanks much for the thread, * Deity42*, and thus introducing me to the bracelet.



Deity42 said:


> ...
> Basically I've got the whole thing doubled on itself, minus a few links.
> ...


Did you remove some links? Or, did you mean bracelet _nearly _doubled over (without removing any links for your wrist & watch combination)?


----------



## parv

Watchcap said:


> I'm curious to hear why you don't like it. I love them.


Watchcap, how would you characterize weight balance of the bracelet with your watch(es)?


----------



## Deity42

_Did you remove some links? Or, did you mean bracelet nearly doubled over (without removing any links for your wrist & watch combination)?_

I didn't remove any links, I don't think there's an easy way to do so. With my wrist size/watch choice, it just nearly doubles over. If you have a larger wrist, the bracelet won't overlap so much.

It should fit on 2mm spring bars. Sorry I didn't take pictures of the endlinks, but there is space to open them up and clip them to fixed bars, then close them up.


----------



## Roningrad

Splendid idea. I think it would look very well on the above noted watches. On a speedy, most definitely.

Apart from its overall aesthetics. I love the round design of the end links and how its blends to the watch case. 

However, I think you have to be cautious on the length of the bracelet as well. You how it is with us mortal-wristed fellows. I suppose theres a size option. Forstner has this when I bought my Komfit.


----------



## Watchcap

parv said:


> Watchcap, how would you characterize weight balance of the bracelet with your watch(es)?


I stick to smaller watches, so on the watches I have bonklips on (SPB241, Farer Lander GMT) they balance out nicely. I don't reckon they be a great fit on a big modern chrono or chunky diver however. Maybe if you like your bracelets tight you could get away with it.


----------



## cleger

I made my own!


----------



## Deity42

Swapped the bonklip onto a Vaer. This is a way better fit, both stylistically and weight/balance-wise.








Will probably stay with this, until I find a digital with 20mm lugs that this will go with to try out. Really wish I had bought the 18mm version, as I think this would be great with an A-series Casio.


----------



## timetexaschris

I threw it on a Vapaus chrono after reading Brandon Baines's article for Fratello a few months back about his most written watch. I just so happened to have several of the exact same Vapaus Vorcut in different colors. Looks and wears great. Changed the look and feel of the watch dramatically compared to a strap.


----------



## timetexaschris

Another shot on a different Vorcut.


----------



## Deity42

So it's been a few months, so it's taken me awhile, but I've fallen in love a little bit with this one. All it took was finding the right watch head (small and light for me, with the right look). Has really created a "GADA" watch.








It has the most "fidgetability" of any bracelet I have, if you know what I mean. Feels great to just fiddle with it while you're idle. Taking it off and running it through your hands it's really interesting to run through your fingers. On the wrist, no one really notices what it is.

It breathes really well. There is no "stretch," but it almost feels like it has it, it adjusts well and still feels comfortable when your wrist swells.








I think this one is staying on this watch, but I still want to try out a nice digital watch. If I can find a good vintage SS Casio, I might get the Joseph Bonnie version (in 18mm) to try out and compare/contrast with the Forstner.


----------



## TypeR10

I've just got a Bonklip with my Serica..my first impression is very comfy, lend rugged look and easy to adjust.
However having small wrist the last hole on the standard length version seems OK in summertime but worried if it will be too long. It's just a tiny bit longer with 1 or 2 links.
My question is do anyone know a way to shorten the whole bracelet a bit? 
Thanks.


----------



## randomdudeinthemidwest

Got my first bonklip recently. Love it. Very light weight and comfortable










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

